# was ist mit iphone nummer gemeint?



## mariohanaman (9. September 2010)

bezogen auf die anmeldung bei itunes??

da muss ich ne iphone nummer eingeben. was meinen die damit? 


gruß,mariohanaman


----------



## DeepInside (10. September 2010)

ja is doof gib einfach deine alte handynummer ein oder so. das ist bei der telekom so geregelt das erst mit sim aktivierung die iphone nummer dir zugeteilt wird. deswegen steht die auch nirgendwo in deiner post. aber itunes aktivierund und simkarten aktivierung sind 2 verschiedene dinger. das eine kommt von apple das andere von der telekom. schalte aber für die telekomaktivierung dein iphone mal 2-3 stunden ab dann müsste es gehen


----------



## mariohanaman (11. September 2010)

hab jetzt mal einfach meine normale handynummer da eingegeben ( habe mit der telekom nichts zu tuen, ist ein import-iphone)


----------

